# EOI application n invitation dated before the date of result of skill assessment



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi

I have applied for EOI and get invitation before i get positive assessment for my skill assessment from CPA. I have applied for skill assessment in march13 and will get positive assessment on 10.09.13 while i submited for EOI in 01.06.2013 and i get invitation on 05.08.2013. So my query is if we use EOI which is invited before the date of positive assessment then will it create any problem for visa. 

Thanks in advance

Regards
Samir


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Samir, 

yes, that will be a problem. According to the SkillSelect FAQ:


> *Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?*
> 
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> 
> ...


If the CO notices the date mismatch s/he *will likely refuse the visa*. The reason for that is because the EOIs are ranked by 1.) points and 2.) date of effect (= last date of change to EOI that affected points). By submitting the EOI before you actually have a valid skills assessment, you effectively "jump the queue" and get invited ahead of people who are waiting for IELTS/skills assessment as intended. In addition, there is the danger that you accidentally overclaimed on points, e.g. if the assessing authority thinks that your bachelor degree is only comparable to an Australian advanced degree etc. 

What to do: Let the invitation lapse, suspend the EOI and update it once you have the skills assessment result. 

Good luck,
Monika


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

hi @espresso and to fellow forumers,

a few questions, please:

i received my ACS skills assessment last feb 25. 
i then submitted my EOI feb 27.
after submitting my EOI, i noticed that there's something incorrect in my skills assessment and i had it corrected by ACS. 
ACS sent me an amended skills assessment dated feb 28.

so now the date of my skills assessment (feb 28) is after my EOI submission date (feb 27).
will this cause an issue?

my visa date of effect is mar 3 though, because i still updated my EOI in march.

i received an invite last march 10.


thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

gotstamped said:


> hi @espresso and to fellow forumers,
> 
> a few questions, please:
> 
> ...


No, you are on safe side because you received your invite only after the date you received your skills assessment. This is basically for the people who enters dummy skills assessment details before they receive skills outcome letter from Assessing body. If they are invited, it will create problem to them. So, no worries as your case is not the one mentioned on skill select.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, @sathiyaseelan


----------



## raj68 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi 

I am Raj. I am going to apply for EOI (Training and development professional 223311 for 190 visa). I got my vetassess skills positive. I have a query that Vetassess has acknowledged my masters degree at the time of submission. Meanwhile, as I was doing my Phd alongside my job, I completed in this Jan 2014. I got the course completion letter recommending me for Phd and awaiting my provisional as well soon (since the convocation is only on Nov 2014). I wish to know whether I can enter in EOI as Phd qualified and gain extra points totaling (20) even though Vetassess has verified only my masters' degree. In this case, should i need to once again reassess my phd degree??????????

Secondly, my experience as a training consultant got assessed by vetassess from 04/2009 to 06/2013 totaling 4 years and 2 months in the same company. While my Application was assessed, I continued to work in the same job with the same company uptil now (at the time of my Vetassess application, I had stated that I am presently working in the same job in same company), so this April 2014, I should be having 5 years experience. So as i submit EOI this april, can I enter in EOI as 5 years and gain extra 5 points totaling 10 points for work exp. Or should i need to reassess again? Kindly clarify. Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

raj68 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Raj. I am going to apply for EOI (Training and development professional 223311 for 190 visa). I got my vetassess skills positive. I have a query that Vetassess has acknowledged my masters degree at the time of submission. Meanwhile, as I was doing my Phd alongside my job, I completed in this Jan 2014. I got the course completion letter recommending me for Phd and awaiting my provisional as well soon (since the convocation is only on Nov 2014). I wish to know whether I can enter in EOI as Phd qualified and gain extra points totaling (20) even though Vetassess has verified only my masters' degree. In this case, should i need to once again reassess my phd degree??????????
> 
> Secondly, my experience as a training consultant got assessed by vetassess from 04/2009 to 06/2013 totaling 4 years and 2 months in the same company. While my Application was assessed, I continued to work in the same job with the same company uptil now (at the time of my Vetassess application, I had stated that I am presently working in the same job in same company), so this April 2014, I should be having 5 years experience. So as i submit EOI this april, can I enter in EOI as 5 years and gain extra 5 points totaling 10 points for work exp. Or should i need to reassess again? Kindly clarify. Thanks


don't claim points for any educational qualification that is not assessed by relevant assessing body. Moreover, if you claim Ph.D, you can not claim your previous work experience prior to your Ph.D. hence, it is recommended not to enter Ph.D in your EOI.

Secondly, you don't need to assess your ongoing work experience if you work with same roles and in same company. but, ensure that you leave end date of current employment while filling in eoi. Skill select automatically measures your points.


----------



## raj68 (Mar 19, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> don't claim points for any educational qualification that is not assessed by relevant assessing body. Moreover, if you claim Ph.D, you can not claim your previous work experience prior to your Ph.D. hence, it is recommended not to enter Ph.D in your EOI.
> 
> Secondly, you don't need to assess your ongoing work experience if you work with same roles and in same company. but, ensure that you leave end date of current employment while filling in eoi. Skill select automatically measures your points.


Hi Sathiyaseelan

Thanks a lot for the reply. It gives great clarity, as I was also worried whether there will be a mix up with my years of phd and relevant work experience. Besides, another small clarification. This is not for visa purposes. Since my phd is not going to be assessed by vetassess, would i be still able to include my phd in my CV for job search once i am in Australia. Or since phd did not get assessed by vetassess, would it be a handicap to include in my CV. By the way, I am applying for 190 sub-class for training and development professional 223311. Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

raj68 said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. It gives great clarity, as I was also worried whether there will be a mix up with my years of phd and relevant work experience. Besides, another small clarification. This is not for visa purposes. Since my phd is not going to be assessed by vetassess, would i be still able to include my phd in my CV for job search once i am in Australia. Or since phd did not get assessed by vetassess, would it be a handicap to include in my CV. By the way, I am applying for 190 sub-class for training and development professional 223311. Thanks.


you can include your Ph.D in your CV later on after entering into Australia or receiving visa. There is no issue in that and no one questions it. You may even apply for jobs with this qualification too.


----------



## raj68 (Mar 19, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> you can include your Ph.D in your CV later on after entering into Australia or receiving visa. There is no issue in that and no one questions it. You may even apply for jobs with this qualification too.


y

Hi Satiyaseelan

Thanks. Good piece of advice. By the way, presently, I am unmarried but marriage is arranged soon in another 2 months. My doubt is whether i would be asked about marital status while submitting EOI. I intend to submit EOI in April Ist week and my marriage is scheduled in early june 2014. So, my question is, if i enter in my personal info as single and later on can i update my marital status details. I am told that whatever info you share in EOI you need to authenticate with doc. So i am apprehensive, if I am invited to lodge visa app before my marriage (in june), how should i go about.....


----------



## bravo189 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

I have a query. CO has been assigned to my visa 189. They asked Australian Employment references. Since my employer was not ready to give details in company letter head, I have submitted Statutory declaration from my supervisor with all details. 

Shall i submit the same document again, is that sufficient? please help

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bravo189 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have a query. CO has been assigned to my visa 189. They asked Australian Employment references. Since my employer was not ready to give details in company letter head, I have submitted Statutory declaration from my supervisor with all details.
> 
> ...


yes, that is fair enough.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

raj68 said:


> y
> 
> Hi Satiyaseelan
> 
> Thanks. Good piece of advice. By the way, presently, I am unmarried but marriage is arranged soon in another 2 months. My doubt is whether i would be asked about marital status while submitting EOI. I intend to submit EOI in April Ist week and my marriage is scheduled in early june 2014. So, my question is, if i enter in my personal info as single and later on can i update my marital status details. I am told that whatever info you share in EOI you need to authenticate with doc. So i am apprehensive, if I am invited to lodge visa app before my marriage (in june), how should i go about.....


if you are married after you got visa, you may apply for partner visa. If you would like to add your spouse in your existing visa, add her details in EOI and while filling in visa application, i believe you need to offer her details along with your marriage certificate, here educational documents and so on. You may choose the one you want to go ahead.


----------



## raj68 (Mar 19, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> if you are married after you got visa, you may apply for partner visa. If you would like to add your spouse in your existing visa, add her details in EOI and while filling in visa application, i believe you need to offer her details along with your marriage certificate, here educational documents and so on. You may choose the one you want to go ahead.


Hi Sathiyaseelan

Thanks! Today I got my IELTS test results. I just narrowly missed in reading for 7. Scores are L 7.5, W 8, S 7, R 6.5. I am resitting in 24 april. Meanwhile, my agent seem to tell that for NT (TRAINING AND DEVELOPMENT PROFESSIONAL) one can apply with just 6 and above IELTS score. Is it right? in first place. 

Secondly, as discussed earlier, agent seem to state that since i have only 50 points (Age-25, Education - 15, State nomination - 5, Work experience-5) i am advised by agent to go ahead with Phd (not assessed by vet) which i completed in Jan 31 which will fetch 5 points and this april I will have 5 years completed for work exp, which will fetch again 5 points to total 60. When I clarfied, the agent seem to state that there would be no problem with Phd along with work exp as many people seem to acquire a degree as they work, so work exp wouldn't be affected. Moreover, the agent also seem to state that there is no need for reassessment for Phd to claim points in EOI. I am confused now whether to goahead with the present IELTS score (which may not fetch 10 points) or should I need to wait after i get the resit results of IELTS. I shall be glad to get your counsel...thks


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

raj68 said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan
> 
> Thanks! Today I got my IELTS test results. I just narrowly missed in reading for 7. Scores are L 7.5, W 8, S 7, R 6.5. I am resitting in 24 april. Meanwhile, my agent seem to tell that for NT (TRAINING AND DEVELOPMENT PROFESSIONAL) one can apply with just 6 and above IELTS score. Is it right? in first place.
> 
> Secondly, as discussed earlier, agent seem to state that since i have only 50 points (Age-25, Education - 15, State nomination - 5, Work experience-5) i am advised by agent to go ahead with Phd (not assessed by vet) which i completed in Jan 31 which will fetch 5 points and this april I will have 5 years completed for work exp, which will fetch again 5 points to total 60. When I clarfied, the agent seem to state that there would be no problem with Phd along with work exp as many people seem to acquire a degree as they work, so work exp wouldn't be affected. Moreover, the agent also seem to state that there is no need for reassessment for Phd to claim points in EOI. I am confused now whether to goahead with the present IELTS score (which may not fetch 10 points) or should I need to wait after i get the resit results of IELTS. I shall be glad to get your counsel...thks


Why don't you prepare well for the IELTS and get a 7 band score in each section instead? That would give you 10 points which would bring the total points tally to 60. It is imperative that the points claimed on the EOI are in accordance to the points considered by VetAssess in the skills assessment. I specifically talked to the DIBP about this prior to lodging my EOI, and they said that any discrepancies would be a problem. If Vetassess does not consider the work experience, you can't claim points for the same.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

raj68 said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan
> 
> Thanks! Today I got my IELTS test results. I just narrowly missed in reading for 7. Scores are L 7.5, W 8, S 7, R 6.5. I am resitting in 24 april. Meanwhile, my agent seem to tell that for NT (TRAINING AND DEVELOPMENT PROFESSIONAL) one can apply with just 6 and above IELTS score. Is it right? in first place.
> 
> Secondly, as discussed earlier, agent seem to state that since i have only 50 points (Age-25, Education - 15, State nomination - 5, Work experience-5) i am advised by agent to go ahead with Phd (not assessed by vet) which i completed in Jan 31 which will fetch 5 points and this april I will have 5 years completed for work exp, which will fetch again 5 points to total 60. When I clarfied, the agent seem to state that there would be no problem with Phd along with work exp as many people seem to acquire a degree as they work, so work exp wouldn't be affected. Moreover, the agent also seem to state that there is no need for reassessment for Phd to claim points in EOI. I am confused now whether to goahead with the present IELTS score (which may not fetch 10 points) or should I need to wait after i get the resit results of IELTS. I shall be glad to get your counsel...thks


the work experience after the date of your highest educational qualification assessed by relevant authority will be taken into account of awarding points. Hope you understand it now.

here the name of the game is to meet minimum threshold points of 60 points to lodge eoi and get visa, that is it, however, scoring 6 bands in each section of ielts is mandatory. so, you are eligible for this, however, to get nomination from a state, you need to fulfill their english language needs that is varied from one another.

the best way to deal with your situation is to score 7 bands in all sections which yields 10 precious points with which you may even apply for 189 visa if your occupation is available in that skilled list.


----------



## rave75 (Aug 13, 2015)

espresso said:


> Hi Samir,
> 
> yes, that will be a problem. According to the SkillSelect FAQ:
> 
> ...



Hi, I got positive result for my skilled migration assessment from CA before I submitted my EOI. I also claim one year work experience. I just got an invitation yesterday but turn out I was told yesterday from my agent that I needed to do a skilled employment assessment from CA as well to claim the 5 points (gov website didn't mention this, it only says your work experience need to be closely related to your nominated occupation and happened in the last 10 years).

So if I got my skilled employment assessment done now which means the date of the assessment will be after I submitted my EOI, would there be a problem?

My agent told me since the skill employment assessment is like an add on to my original skilled migration assessment, there shouldn't be a problem. But I want to have a second opinion. Thanks for your help.


----------

